# Finishing Douglas Fir



## CivilEngineer13 (Aug 29, 2008)

I am constructing a bench with a structural base made from 4x4 douglas fir. I am thinking about finishing with the mahogany red danish oil (I want a reddish color to contrast the top). Any thoughts on the type of finish I should use?

Thanks!


----------



## Wood4Fun (Aug 29, 2008)

depends on use and location, no? is this a workbench? I just did a heavy application of danish oil on my workbench. The next time I clean up the top, I may put a couple coats of wax down on top of that to help keep glue from sticking.
if you put some think finish on it, you'll get chipping (again, I guess I am assuming this is a workbench)


----------



## john manestar (Aug 30, 2008)

I intend on using some Juniper wood off my ranch for building some projects this winter and have no knowledge of what to use to use as a finish . Any help would be great.


----------



## Wood4Fun (Aug 29, 2008)

I have no doubt there are folks here with much more knowledge than me when it comes to finishing.

With that said...

From my limited experience, finish falls into two simple categories (and then gets friggen complex from there)
1. what is the intended use of the piece
2. what does the craftsman like (from an aesthetic perspective)

I think #2 has a huge influence on #1 regardless of the intended use

I personally don't like finishes that are "thick" looking, or make the piece look like it is encased in a clear shell. But, if you are making a piece that will be outside and will need to withstand the elements, this is usually what you end up with (unless you paint).
For me, everything I have done is for the inside, and I have two sub-categories
1. for food
2. not for food

For things like cutting boards, I use mineral oil. I even use 400 grit wet sandpaper and sand the piece with the oil. there are other non toxic options. Basically you want to make sure anything you use will not turn rancid

For other pieces, I am still experimenting. I have done stuff with just Danish Oil, and that looks pretty good. It brings the grain out nice. I have also experimented with carnauba wax over the oil, with ok results.

Recently I have been doing a 50/50 mix of polyurethane and mineral spirits. I then hand rub that mixture into the piece. I REALLY like the way this comes out, it really raises the grain and it creats a nice protective layer on the wood without it looking encased. I have been doing at least four coats, and use 0000 steel wool before each coat. On my last piece, I did this, and then three coats of carnauba wax hand buffed on.
this is how it looked








I used up the last of that mixture on the clock above, so now I will be testing a poly/spirits/tung oil mix.

I am also not a fan of stains, I would rather see the natural wood enhanced by oils

If I was going to do a table top of some sort, I would need to read up on my options, because I think I would want something a little more durable. Not really sure yet on that. I look at my store bought coffee table and it doesn't have much of a finish on it.

Some people really like that thick look to a finish - like a french polish or something like that. It is pretty for sure, but since I am not a huge fan, I can't see putting in the effort.

I have not read this book yet, but it was suggested to me as a good primer on finishes - UNDERSTANDING WOOD FINISHING by BOB FLEXNER (amazon has it)

Just my amatuer .2 cents


----------

